# Lighting



## farmallsupermd (Sep 11, 2014)

I would like some advice on lighting, mainly ambient such as daylight, sunset/sunrise, and nightime, i was think rgb led light bars that are replacements for flourescent tubes, and would also like to know what color settings to go with to achieve the most realistic effect.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Choose the actual bulbs or systems that can be controlled by a dimmer if
you want dramatic results. With each color strip on it's own dimmer you
can adjust the hue to be sunny or cloudy, morning, noon or night.

I have a three fixture track light on one dimmer over my layout. It is effective
for midday, morning or sundown.

Don


----------



## farmallsupermd (Sep 11, 2014)

Would RGB lights be the best? And i also would like to have somethin set up for lightnin so i could have thunderstorms during the night, since im modelling kansas during the summer, and i hqve found sound modules to use for the sound of thunder and rain, along with other sounds.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

farmallsupermd said:


> And i also would like to have somethin set up for lightnin so i could have thunderstorms during the night, since im modelling kansas during the summer, and i hqve found sound modules to use for the sound of thunder and rain, along with other sounds.


As a relative new-comer -- still struggling with benchwork, track and wiring in what little spare time I have -- I continue to be amazed a the lengths some modelers go to for realism. I'm sure that this will look and sound amazing -- but I hope you are not planning on incorporating real rain in your layout. That would lead to real water damage -- a little too much realism, I think.


----------



## farmallsupermd (Sep 11, 2014)

Nothing that real, just really good audio and visual effects, i think for most that would convey a pretty good sense of realism.


----------

